# ليست الشجاعة في مواجهة الموت؛ ولكنها في مواجهة الحياة



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ليست الشجاعة في مواجهة الموت؛ ولكنها في مواجهة الحياة


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

أنت أعمى وأنا أصم أبكم .... أذن ضع يدك بيدي  فيدرك أحدنا الأخر  .


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل المهم التنفيز


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> ليست الشجاعة في مواجهة الموت؛ ولكنها في مواجهة الحياة


 
*+*

سلام ونعمه 


أشكرك اخى الملك العقرب على موضوعك 

وهذه العباره لها وجهة نظر فلسفيه بعض الشىء 

فأجد ان مواجهة الحياة .. هى فى حد ذاتها مواجهة غير مُعلنه للموت 

فأنا أواجه الحياة بكل مغرياتها .. بنعمة الله العامله فى كل إنسان مؤمن بكلامه ويعمل به .. و أواجه الحياة حتى أستطيع التغلب على الموت .. الموت الروحى والابدى والادبى 

وفى هذا تكون مواجهتى للحياه .. هى مواجهة للموت نفسه 

تحياتى


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الرد الجميل


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

> وفى هذا تكون مواجهتى للحياه .. هى مواجهة للموت نفسه


 
*لا تعليق*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
انت تقصدي ايه يا ميرنا و شكرا علي ردك


----------



## عمود الدين (26 يناير 2007)

عندك حق ياملك ربنا يبركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

شكرل يا حبي


----------



## العجايبي (28 يناير 2007)

كلامك صح يامان


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------

